# '85 Golf 1.8 8v CIS-E Hot start issues (Sorta)



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

I am working on a '85 Golf 1.8 8v with CIS-E fuel system. When the car is cold and you start it up it starts and runs great. Could not ask for much better. No misfires or anything. You can drive the car as long as you want as long as you don't shut it off and it is fine. No issues. As soon as you shut the car off and try to restart it will run like crap. Can't even get it out of the driveway. Won't take throttle at all. Won't idle worth a crap. Nothing. If you wait until the car is completely cooled down again it will fire right up and run great until you shut it off again.

I have checked fuel pumps, coolant temp sensor, injectors, fuel system in general, etc. I is obviously something that changes when I cycle the key as it runs great until I turn off the key with the engine warm and try to restart.

Any ideas I am out. I have messed with this stupid thing for way to long now.


----------



## anthonymar1 (May 12, 2009)

grab a fuel accumulator and call it a day:thumbup:


----------

